# Accent amber lights



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm looking to add some to my truck. Mostly what I want is to kind of copy the '03.5 and newer fords with the marker lights but with something along the lines of the lights that are on the mirrors of this international. Ideally I would like led with a clear housing but if it comes down to it.... This is kind of an idea that has been in the back of my head for quite a while and wanted to know what is out there that would work for me? All I've found is strips of the amber lights which isn't what I'm after at all. Hopefully someone has / knows of something that will work!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll ditto on this but for a chevy 2500hd with towing mirrors haha....I was looking at nova slultras.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

F*ck you jared this is MY thread lol jk. I would do the nova's but I want a running light and possibly wire it into the turn signal and not really a flashing light. I put this in the strobe forum because it doesnt really fit anywhere else and they're still lights sooooo...... lol


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Check these guys out.

http://www.awdirect.com/


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

AW was the first place I went, They came close but didnt have exactly what I wanted.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

This is what I went with, with the chrome bezels painted black. I just have to get some decent weather to get them installed now.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

YESSSS! you are the man lol that is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I would not recommend AW direct for running lights there 5-10 bucks a light more than most "chrome" shops I've been to. I got mine from www.berubes.com


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I used these http://www.panelite.com/Default.aspx?tabid=54&Make=13&


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Your truck is bright enough lol I seen ya at target in c.l. yesterday. I was running to napa to get some fuse. I seen ya in cary the other nigth to I was plowing coil craft Your truck looks Good.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

dheavychevy38;927964 said:


> Your truck is bright enough lol I seen ya at target in c.l. yesterday. I was running to napa to get some fuse. I seen ya in cary the other nigth to I was plowing coil craft Your truck looks Good.


The red chevy is you? I've seen you a bunch then over the last few weeks lol. That skid thats over at coilcraft is pretty badass, and so is your truck! And talk about having enough lights, your truck is pretty damn lit up if I remember correctly! Let me know if you guys ever need help at coilcraft lol I live in the neighborhood right across from it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Colin, you gonna go with the chrome or find one with black cover? hahaha


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya that red chevy is mine if there is a whte 97 chevy there that is also mine that a ddy of mine is running for me.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

dheavychevy38;928198 said:


> Ya that red chevy is mine if there is a whte 97 chevy there that is also mine that a ddy of mine is running for me.


Saw you again this am at algonquin and 31, or at least im 99% sure it was you. lol


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was it the white chevy 

or


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

it was the '03. But maybe there's a twin to it out there somewhere lol.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was the back bumper all smashed up lol :laughing::crying::realmad: Then it was me. Depending on the time it was me I go that way to go home or out depending on the time.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, I couldnt tell. it was right around 245-3am.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;925825 said:


> F*ck you jared this is MY thread lol jk. I would do the nova's but I want a running light and possibly wire it into the turn signal and not really a flashing light. I put this in the strobe forum because it doesnt really fit anywhere else and they're still lights sooooo...... lol


The novas Dont have to be a strobe light. They can be set as a steady Burn...Like a marker light on a mirror.....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;951881 said:


> The novas Dont have to be a strobe light. They can be set as a steady Burn...Like a marker light on a mirror.....


why why WHY did you have to tell me this lol.

That might be a little bright for just a running light, yea thats the rationale ill use lol.


----------

